# Not so fancy Mississippi skinner



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2015)

Well I sure enjoy making these. Lot harder than a hair stick lol but I'm going to keep making them. Used some fbeb from Allan dyed blue. Messed my bevel up but oh well I'll use it in the shop or sell it to some clown like @SENC for $1000 as a limited edition one of a kind Clements special

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2015)

All a guy can hope to do in any new enterprise is improve every step of the way. You're definitely doing it that's a nice knife Tony. 

Keep going you're gonna be popping out some awesome knives before you know it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> All a guy can hope to do in any new enterprise is improve every step of the way. You're definitely doing it that's a nice knife Tony.
> 
> Keep going you're gonna be popping out some awesome knives before you know it.


It's fun for sure. Birthday. Christmas and awesome parents will get me a good grinder so hopefully I'll get some decent looking knives out soon.


----------



## Molokai (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks great, just make bigger handles, or you have big hands and that looks like a toy...... ;)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Looks great, just make bigger handles, or you have big hands and that looks like a toy...... ;)


It was a couple pieces tony drew out and left for me. The ones I just cut out are bigger lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice job Tony. Kevin right - your getting better with each one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 2, 2015)

Keep it up Tony. Each knife is betting better. This is something that takes a lot of practice. I learn something new everyday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 2, 2015)

Keep at it Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 2, 2015)

The handle shape looks good !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 2, 2015)

Practice, Practice, Practice, the more you grind the better you get!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Oct 3, 2015)

We, the lovely fellowship known as knifemakers, don't make mistakes. Only shorter knives. 
Keep up the work. But don't worry, before you know it it'll be better. Still, it will cut like any other knife though

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2015)

The dyed handles are awesome! Practice makes perfect -- keep practicing!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 4, 2015)

Good looking knife, Tony. The little that I've heard on handles baffles me and I feel it's like anything else and up to the maker and may change on every knife to suit the blade.
Keep up the great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

